# Need advice on a few things.



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

Months back, I posted about building a gaming PC capable of running GTA V maxed out at 60fps. You guys told me what to get. The thing is, lost my income and could never buy everything. Here soon hopefully before Christmas I'll FINALLY be able to get it. I know the CPU, PSU, RAM, the GPU I have to choose between the two. And the motherboard, But, Newegg is currently out of stock. And I'm not sure if they'll get it back sometime soon or what. So, to get started I was gonna get the GIGABYTE GA-Z97-D3H. But, if it's still sold out when the time comes, what is going to be the best to get? The CPU is going to be Intel Core i5-4690K Devil's Canyon Quad-Core 3.5 GHz . Or, what would be the AMD equivalent? I know AMD is generally cheaper. Also, what thermal paste should I get, and would it be best to use a stock cooler that'd come with the CPU, or to buy another? Also, for the GPU I gotta choose between EVGA GeForce GTX 970 04G-P4-3975-KR or, SAPPHIRE Radeon R9 290 100362-3L. The LAST (hopefully) thing I need to know is, whats a good case to go with? I want some sort of high vented case, to cool the PC as much as possible. I wanna go cheap on the case, but still get something good. Even if it's generic. Also, if possible I'd like a case that you can see inside of through a glass panel of sorts. I just find those cool. 

I'll post a link to all the parts I listed above below.

EVGA GeForce GTX 970 04G-P4-3975-KR 4GB SSC GAMING w/ACX 2.0+, Whisper Silent Cooling Graphics Card - Newegg.com

SAPPHIRE Radeon R9 290 100362-3L 4GB 512-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 CrossFireX Support Tri-X OC Version (UEFI) Video Card - Newegg.com

Intel Core i5-4690K Haswell Refresh Quad-Core 3.5GHz LGA 1150 Desktop Processor BX80646I54690K - Newegg.com - Newegg.com

GIGABYTE GA-Z97-D3H LGA 1150 Intel Z97 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.com

Sorry if the way I wrote this is confusing at all.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> So, to get started I was gonna get the GIGABYTE GA-Z97-D3H. But, if it's still sold out when the time comes, what is going to be the best to get?


Any Gigabyte or Asus branded motherboard that has a reasonable number of features on the Z97 chipset will do really.




> The CPU is going to be Intel Core i5-4690K Devil's Canyon Quad-Core 3.5 GHz . Or, what would be the AMD equivalent?


I have the Intel i5-4690K and its an outstanding CPU. I recommend you stick with that. Do you plan on overclocking?



> Also, what thermal paste should I get, and would it be best to use a stock cooler that'd come with the CPU, or to buy another?


Thermal paste will come with the CPU cooler, no need to buy more.

I recommend getting a third party cooler for that CPU. Something from Cooler Master or Noctua would work well.



> Also, for the GPU I gotta choose between EVGA GeForce GTX 970 04G-P4-3975-KR or, SAPPHIRE Radeon R9 290 100362-3L.


I'd personally go for the GTX 970.



> The LAST (hopefully) thing I need to know is, whats a good case to go with?


Anything you like from brands such as NZXT, Corsair, Cooler Master, or Antec would work well.


----------



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

So, basically any Gigabyte motherboard with a Z97 chipset? I rather go with gigabyte. I had a gigabyte motherboard in an OLD gaming PC that was free on craigslist. The motherboard went back in a few months, but it was built in about 06. Can't really blame it. It lasted a long time. I also liked how the BIOS were set up. As far as the cooler, I did look at some Cooler Master stuff. I wanna go cheap, but also some of these I don't even know how they go on lol. I'd only had stock coolers in a PC before. I was thinking of the Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus RR-B10-212P-G1 "Heatpipe Direct Contact" Long Life Sleeve 120mm CPU Cooler Compatible with Intel 1366/1155/775 and AMD FM1/FM2/AM3+ - Newegg.com I'll just have to figure out how to put everything together, but it comes with instructions. As far as the case I looked at those brands, I like the NZXT Source 210 S210-001. NZXT Source 210 S210-001 Black SECC Steel, ABS Plastic ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Newegg.com It's a nice price range. The case is about the only thing I wanna cheap out on. Although, I looked last night and I was originally thinking of the Deepcool TESSERACT SW Deepcool TESSERACT SW RED Red SPCC+PLASTIC ATX Mid Tower Computer Case ATX PS2 (not included) Power Supply - Newegg.com


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Gigabyte boards work well. If you find a new Z97 chipset boards post them and I can let you know which is better.

The Cooler Master Evo 212 is a perfect choice!

I have that NZXT case and it works like a charm!


----------



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

This one right? COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 EVO RR-212E-20PK-R2 Continuous Direct Contact 120mm Sleeve CPU Cooler Compatible with latest Intel 2011/1366/1155 and AMD FM1/FM2/AM3+ - Newegg.com
I know they both say 212, but one says Evo, one doesn't. I just want to be sure, Cooling isn't something I wanna mess around with on a new PC. I'd hate for it to run too warm..

I found the GIGABYTE G1.Sniper Z97 I'm assuming by the Z97 that it's what I should be looking for? GIGABYTE G1.Sniper Z97 (rev. 1.x) LGA 1150 Intel Z97 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard - Newegg.com

If anything, I googled the original board I planned to go with, found it on some other sites besides new egg. Just in case they don't have it in time. Some sites have it for about $90 but, that's used. I refuse to go with such a major part being used.

Just because I want to be sure of everything, Here's the ram I plan on getting too. (Everything is just what I was recommended on an older post) CORSAIR Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMY16GX3M2A1600C9A - Newegg.com


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

All three are excellent picks!


----------



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

Awesome  Now, when I get all the parts. What about installing the CPU? I've looked some videos up, as far as thermal paste goes my understanding is to just do a pea size dot on the CPU, and place the heat sink on top and it'll evenly spread it. But, I had two older PC's a little while back. Wanted to swap a CPU onto an Asus board. I made sure it was compatible. I switched it, did all the work. But, when I turned it on it said they it detected the new CPU. But, would never get past that step. Is there anything special I need to do before installing the CPU?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You have the right idea for the thermal paste.

As for the CPU and Motherboard, it should work just fine.

You can also use this here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ld-and-troubleshoot-your-computer-918754.html


----------



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

Awesome  I'll defiantly use that guide when the time comes.


----------



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

Didn't think I'd be coming back. But, I was looking at some specs a friend of mine has. He live streams some games. He has his PC specs listed. Now I'm curious. His CPU is a AMD FX 9590 Which after looking up is actually CHEAPER than the Intel I5 I was going to go with, while having a higher GHZ and more cores. So, that obviously sounds appealing to me. But, which is better? As I've said many times before, I do wanna go cheaper if possible. Also, if I was to go that route, JUST to be sure the CPU works with the motherboard, he uses an ASUS M5A99FX PRO R2.0

No matter what I do, I'll still go with the same EVGA video card, the Same PSU, and the same Corsair ram. But, maybe switching to those two components will give me money to buy Windows 10. All while (Hopefully) being faster.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

AMD has always been a little cheaper than Intel CPUs, but they each have their benefits. I'd stick with the build you have, but you could switch without any major performance drops and save the little bit of money.

The Asus board would work well for you as well.

You never did mention the PSU, which unit do you plan on getting?


----------



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

I was recommended the SeaSonic G-750 SSR-750RM SeaSonic G-750 SSR-750RM 750W ATX12V / EPS12V 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

As for that AMD CPU, I'd LOVE to switch to that. I talked to my friend who has it, he said it came stock with a water cooler. I looked some stuff up on it, and all I could find is that it will over heat if not water cooled. Which kinda sucks. I have a fear of water cooling because with my luck, I'd get a leak. Also the CPU alone is $170, with the bundle deal I haven't found it less than $270 yet.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That's a perfect PSU.

I think you'd be better off with the i5 instead.


----------



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

What are the perks of the I5 that make it better than the AMD?4.7 GHZ and 8 cores sounds fantastic. I also plan to record some game play on the PC once it's done and built. No editing or nothing. Just for one game that I get called a hacker in. Rather have the videos just in case..
Could possibly live stream the game with it as well.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The Intel chip will process a lot of the information for gaming and recording very well. They are about the same in performance, but since the AMD chip gets hot you may find yourself needing to buy a better CPU cooler.

Intel Core i5 4690K vs AMD FX 9590


----------



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

Now, say a few years go by. New games have come out that require higher quality parts. The demand on a CPU is MUCH higher to game, and record, also have whatever other programs open. I for example would like to be running speccy to see my CPU temp during all of it. Which will be better for years to come?

I probably won't have money for something this big for years. I wanna be set for a while.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I personally own the i5-4690K and its the one that I find to be quite good for many years to come. I wouldn't expect an upgrade to be needed for at least five years. Mainly due to its overclocking ability.


----------



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

Awesome. How easy is it to overclock? Also, if I were to overclock how long would it take to go back to stock? The main game I'm playing (War rock) you can get banned for over clocking.
But, their graphics have been the same since 07 when the game came out. I run it on a 2.50ghz laptop...

Now, what OS would be best for the build? I upgraded my laptop to windows 10. I LOVE it. No errors at all. Except USB but, I have everything plugged into a cheap USB strip.

Or is it possible if I get windows 7, to download a upgrade to 10? That'd be much cheaper.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Windows 10 can now be activated using Windows Seven and 8 product keys thanks to the recently released major update, all you need to do is download an official copy from Microsoft if you haven't already. I would buy a Windows Seven key and use it on Windows 10, that's a lot cheaper.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

AlienVibes said:


> Awesome. How easy is it to overclock? Also, if I were to overclock how long would it take to go back to stock? The main game I'm playing (War rock) you can get banned for over clocking.
> But, their graphics have been the same since 07 when the game came out. I run it on a 2.50ghz laptop...


It's quite easy to overclock. You can have Gigabyte's Windows software to do it all for you or you can do it manually.

If the game bans you for overclocking, then don't play it. :grin:



> Now, what OS would be best for the build? I upgraded my laptop to windows 10. I LOVE it. No errors at all. Except USB but, I have everything plugged into a cheap USB strip.
> 
> Or is it possible if I get windows 7, to download a upgrade to 10? That'd be much cheaper.


Go with the suggestion that was just made.


----------



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

That's what I was thinking in some sorta way. So, if I go to the Microsoft website is the whole complete Windows 10 OS there? Or just the update? Would I need it on a CD or USB?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

A USB will work and yes you can get Windows 10 from the Microsoft site.


----------



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

Can you link me to the download? I'm looking but can't find it anywhere on the site. But, I think I'll go with downloading the update and buying Windows 7 and just do the update. Windows 10 runs much better for me than 7 or 8.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

AlienVibes said:


> That's what I was thinking in some sorta way. So, if I go to the Microsoft website is the whole complete Windows 10 OS there? Or just the update? Would I need it on a CD or USB?


Yes, it's the complete Windows 10 OS (latest build / with the update integrated). Either DVD or USB will work, the Windows media creation tool will help you create one. Be sure to store the media and keep it handy for a rainy day, you never know when you'd need it to get back up and running.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

AlienVibes said:


> Can you link me to the download? I'm looking but can't find it anywhere on the site. But, I think I'll go with downloading the update and buying Windows 7 and just do the update. Windows 10 runs much better for me than 7 or 8.


Take a look here http://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/9230-windows-10-iso-download.html for the two options available (direct download of ISO image or download using Windows media creation tool).


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

AlienVibes said:


> But, I think I'll go with downloading the update and buying Windows 7 and just do the update. Windows 10 runs much better for me than 7 or 8.


Download Windows 10 and purchase a Windows Seven product key. As stated earlier, the latest build of Windows 10 supports activation using a genuine Windows Seven and 8/8.1 product key, which you can enter during installation (recommended) or later during activation. There's no need to install Seven and then perform the upgrade when you can just clean install Windows 10 using the Seven product key.


----------



## AlienVibes (Oct 29, 2013)

Okay, I'm pretty sure I've got the OS situation down. Now, about CPU. I'm content on the Intel I5. But, from my old PC I still have the AMD A8 6500. 3.50ghz quad core. It's the elite series too. I've read that it can easily be over clocked to 4.0ghz. Which sounds good.. But, what's better once again. Intel I5 or this AMD CPU I have? If I can save money I obviously want to. BUT. It was out of an HP and the motherboard went bad. Which is why I don't have the PC anymore. Also, this CPU hasn't been in a box. Just sitting on bare wood in my desk drawer collecting dust. So, what are the odds of it even working?


----------

